# Unusual Pet/Animal photos



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

I have tons so anyway...here I go.




My Leroy, he is gone but still remembered.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)

Ohhhhh!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Squirrely ..Bottle fed and raised him up till he was ready to leave. He fell out of a tree after a big male squirrel raided a nest.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

He also liked music.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Maybe I should resize...Uggh!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)

No, they're fine. Didn't see squirrely in the second pic at first, thought you were making a joke about the man falling from the tree....oh, you know what I mean! Anyway is that your SO?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok so we are the Animal Farm..Sue me...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 14, 2018)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 48584
> 
> 
> Ok so we are the Animal Farm..Sue me...



Maybe you meant to say “Souiee” instead ?  
Seriously, they look like healthy little piggies, Seeker, and the squirrel is precious. 
What kind of snake was that and did your dog get bit, or did Leroy get the snake ?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> No, they're fine. Didn't see squirrely in the second pic at first, thought you were making a joke about the man falling from the tree....oh, you know what I mean! Anyway is that your SO?




yes


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Maybe you meant to say “Souiee” instead ?
> Seriously, they look like healthy little piggies, Seeker, and the squirrel is precious.
> What kind of snake was that and did your dog get bit, or did Leroy get the snake ?



No he did not get bit it was just a black snake ...harmless...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2018)

Notice the one duck..He used to follow my husband around..he thought that he was his momma.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice photos!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2018)

Pelicans used to come and visit in May, haven't seen them in a few years.




> Nice photos!



Thanks!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 16, 2018)

Well yes I have wings.....I can fly , I can fly..


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2018)

When we knew he was ready to go out on his own.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2018)

The neighbors bunny come to visit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2018)

Great photos Seeker, I like the ones with the squirrel and your hubby, and the piglets and ducks too!  Nice shot of the Pelicans also, I'm not used to seeing photos of them in a tree.

That little bunny is toooo sweet! :love_heart:  Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2018)

Horses in the snow....Very unusual in South Alabama.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2018)

Raccoon in the yard.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

Visitor yesterday, sittin' in my forest pansy tree,in all it's glory. Chompin' on corn from the yard we were feeding to the geese that are visiting.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

What nice photos, Seeker. I love that squirrel! Also those pelicans! The bunny ... was it behind a lilac?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What nice photos, Seeker. I love that squirrel! Also those pelicans! The bunny ... was it behind a lilac?




No an Azalea...They're everywhere here in the south.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

Seeker said:


> No an Azalea...They're everywhere here in the south.



LOL, you'd think I'd have known. I had 8 azaleas when I had my house. Geeze....losin' it.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

Some geese that have been visiting lately. Hopin' they will nest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice photos Seeker, I like the new one with the squirrel in the pansy tree...pretty!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2018)

Great photos Seeker. Do you think the squirrel made it on his own since you bottle fed and raised him?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2018)

Yes we built him a plank from our deck to a tree where we put a wood nesting box. After he got to know the others and learned to build his own nest, he built one in top of the tree and went his merry way. All was well.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't remember planting that!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

Cute pic, Oy.


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2018)

Nothing cuter than newborn piglets, except maybe baby dwarf goats.


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2018)

This is how our boy Dex used to sleep when he was a pup. Just letting it all hang out, lol.


----------

